# how to file share with a pc (XP)



## Charliesmomu (Jan 23, 2005)

Having aqcuired an old but lovely clamshell ibook running 10.2 I have it happily picking up my pc wireless network. However this is my first week ever with a mac and I have no instructions..can anyone help me in idiot proof steps to make my mac 'see' my pc and vice versa?
I would like to be able to share pic etc and preferably access the printer too!

Thanks a lot..and thanks to those who replied to my earlier post!!
Jules


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*Copied from About {dot} com http://tinyurl.com/5amw6 : To share files on a Windows XP computer and a Mac OS X computer, you can enable File Sharing to create a common folder accessible on both computers.

On Mac OS X 10.2 Jaguar:
* Click System Preferences - Accounts
* Select the desired user's home folder
* Click Edit User
* Click to check Allow user to log in from Windows
* Click OK
* Click System Preferences - Sharing
* Click to check Personal File Sharing
* Click to check Windows File Sharing
* Note your Mac's IP address at the bottom of the window (in the paragraph reading

"Windows users can access your computer at (address). To choose which Windows users can log in, open Accounts preferences and edit their user information."

On Windows XP:
* Click on Start - Search
* Click on Computers or people - A computer on the network
* Enter the Mac's IP address that you noted above
* Enter your OS X username and password

Set up a shared folder on XP:
* Right-click on the folder to be shared
* Click on Properties
* Click on the Sharing tab
* Click on Share this folder on the network (so the folder can be read by the Mac)
* Click on Allow network users to change my files (so the folder can be written-to by the Mac)
* Click on Apply
* Click on OK

Access the shared XP folder from OS X:
* Click on Finder - Go - Connect to Server or Command + K
* Click on the Server and PC to connect
* Click on Connect
* Enter your Mac username and password
* Click on OK
* Select the name of the shared folder to access
* Click on OK

Your shared XP folder now appears on the Mac desktop, allowing you to copy files from XP or OS X to the folder and retrieve them on the other computer. *


----------



## Charliesmomu (Jan 23, 2005)

thank you sooooo much! That was so clear and truly idiot proof! I can now access my pc thankyou!!

PS how do I add my printer? *grin*


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*Glad to be of assistance and you are welcome. My bad on the printer part, I did not read your post closely enough. Is your printer connected to your PC? My suggestion is to connect the printer to your router if you have one, that way your PC does not need to be turned on if you want to print something with your Apple. I have a similar situation and I use the Netgear PS-101 mini printer server, it is a modest investment of about $59.99 USD from outpost {dot} com, but I have found it to be very reliable and it works great once you set it up. http://netgear.com/products/details/PS101.php*


----------

